# Anyone hear anything about the TiVo Mega lately?



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

Since its announcement, the TiVo Mega seems to have dropped out of sight.

Anyone have any recent info about it?


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

Was it not mentioned in the last Quarterly as part of TiVo's retail presence? Let's fact it. One is better off with the Weaknees 6TB Roamio line solution, even 2 of them and a few minis. Maybe there aren't as many sucker clients in the Home Installation biz. Or the Home Installers can charge a Mega price to the client, but use Weaknees 6TB solution and then picket the difference.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Series3Sub said:


> Was it not mentioned in the last Quarterly as part of TiVo's retail presence? Let's fact it. One is better off with the Weaknees 6TB Roamio line solution, even 2 of them and a few minis. Maybe there aren't as many sucker clients in the Home Installation biz. Or the Home Installers can charge a Mega price to the client, but use Weaknees 6TB solution and then picket the difference.


Speak for yourself. I'd be better off with the Mega.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Sure hope the Mega has a real driver for Control4


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

TiVo Mega was #2 on CNET's Top 5 Luxury Gift List for 2014:
http://www.cnet.com/videos/luxury-tech-gifts/


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

So is the Mega hot swappable? i.e. is it actually a RAID volume?

Sure, I'm not going to spend $5K, but the idea is intriguing..
(Also, 8 TB drives are soon out from Seagate, for IIRC under $300..)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mattack said:


> So is the Mega hot swappable? i.e. is it actually a RAID volume?
> 
> Sure, I'm not going to spend $5K, but the idea is intriguing..
> (Also, 8 TB drives are soon out from Seagate, for IIRC under $300..)


 Really? Crap. I just got my first 6TB drive for my Tivo Desktop/KMTTG machine. If I had known that 8TB drives for under $300 were just around 
the corner I would have waited.

EDIT:  WoW!! The 8TB drive is supposed to have six platters. But I see the 8TB and 6TB versions still use 7.5 watts. The WD 6TH drive uses a little over 5watts. Still though I wish I had waited but I did get the 6TB WD drive for $225 from Newegg. Which is pretty good. But 8TB for $260 would have been much better. I still remember paying around $300 for 250GB drives in the early 2000's. Now they have 32 times that amount for less.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

I doubt many installers would use it, as it doesn't offer output for more TVs or any more tuners. They'd more like install a couple of 4TB Roamio Plus'es or Roamio Pros.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah it seems like a silly concept. It's basically a Roamio Plus/Pro in a rack mountable case with an obscene amount of HDD space. Seems like it would be more appealing if it offered more tuners (via multiple cards)


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Yeah it seems like a silly concept. It's basically a Roamio Plus/Pro in a rack mountable case with an obscene amount of HDD space. Seems like it would be more appealing if it offered more tuners (via multiple cards)


Not many people have even used the DYI 4Tb TiVo drive system, as it gives you too great a number of programs to keep track of, not easy to mark what you have watched. A four user TiVo system would be a nice addition so after I watch a program it would have my mark on like say a 1, when other watch the program their mark would go on the program.
Note Netflix has done this.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

lessd said:


> Not many people have even used the DYI 4Tb TiVo drive system, as it gives you too great a number of programs to keep track of, not easy to mark what you have watched. A four user TiVo system would be a nice addition so after I watch a program it would have my mark on like say a 1, when other watch the program their mark would go on the program.
> Note Netflix has done this.


Sounds way complicated. It's not useful to remember which TiVo played a program, so you'd have to have to implement some kind of userid system for marking. I have a 4 TB Roamio and I use the same system I've used since my 750 GB S3 TiVos, which is to mark things KUID if I want to watch it, remove the KUID if my wife wants to watch it but wasn't present, and otherwise delete when watched. If I had kids still living at home they would have separate but equal facilities. Or be told to do their homework. (Yeah, right. I'd be watching TV on my iPad.)


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

lessd said:


> Not many people have even used the DYI 4Tb TiVo drive system, as it gives you too great a number of programs to keep track of, not easy to mark what you have watched. A four user TiVo system would be a nice addition so after I watch a program it would have my mark on like say a 1, when other watch the program their mark would go on the program.
> Note Netflix has done this.


I have an easy system. You watch your stuff within a few weeks or month or ask Dad/Husband to save it (aka put it KUID.)

Netflix is different cause you don't worry about storage. I suppose with this Mega you'd be closer to that.

Still I tend to feel these solutions to multiple people using a device create the same problem they are trying to solve.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> Yeah it seems like a silly concept. It's basically a Roamio Plus/Pro in a rack mountable case with an obscene amount of HDD space. Seems like it would be more appealing if it offered more tuners (via multiple cards)


The RAID setup is also a selling point over a regular Roamio. It's not meant for people who look at price, it's meant for people buying $100,000 home theater setups.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

JosephB said:


> The RAID setup is also a selling point over a regular Roamio.


If it has a real Control4 driver with native Tivo screen layouts I'll strongly consider it, primarily because of the RAID. I can't see using more than 6 tuners, but I'd love to have massive storage I can count on.

The purchase price might still be too high though.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Just a little too high. Well really a lot.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

ej42137 said:


> Sounds way complicated. It's not useful to remember which TiVo played a program, so you'd have to have to implement some kind of userid system for marking. I have a 4 TB Roamio and I use the same system I've used since my 750 GB S3 TiVos, which is to mark things KUID if I want to watch it, remove the KUID if my wife wants to watch it but wasn't present, and otherwise delete when watched. If I had kids still living at home they would have separate but equal facilities. Or be told to do their homework. (Yeah, right. I'd be watching TV on my iPad.)


TiVo really needs user profiles! It would be nice having individual profiles, and then a "god mode" that shows everything, with which profiles it is in.

I don't find it too hard to manage with roommates, but we rarely watch the same shows, and the ones that we do, we just keep back 2 or 5 episodes or something, which doesn't really hurt anything, since we've got 2TB of disk space between us.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

lessd said:


> Not many people have even used the DYI 4Tb TiVo drive system, as it gives you too great a number of programs to keep track of, not easy to mark what you have watched.


For the most part, I know I've watched it, since I delete it. If I want to keep it, I download it off of the Tivo. Yes, there are exceptions.



Bigg said:


> TiVo really needs user profiles! It would be nice having individual profiles, and then a "god mode" that shows everything, with which profiles it is in.


I can see how you would want to list shows per person, but can you *really* come up with a UI as simple as the Tivo UI for managing the SPACE?

Even if you apportioned x% for each user, then one ends up being hosed when they can't record their show, even though the other hasn't used up all of their space...

and if you have to deal with this as an admin user kind of thing (yes you did mention god mode), that makes the UI even more complicated.

Now, if it were more a *labelling* thing, like in each SP, have a "user" choice that had no other ramifications other than by sorting (perhaps by the left sidebar), that might be a simple-ish way of doing it.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Why doesn't Tivo (and Netflix) just let us use SQL ? 

That way everyone could write their own code to get what they want. Many people know SQL and almost everybody remembers Set Theory from 5th grade math, they are pretty much the same thing. SQL is easy.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

jth tv said:


> Why doesn't Tivo (and Netflix) just let us use SQL ?
> 
> That way everyone could write their own code to get what they want. Many people know SQL and almost everybody remembers Set Theory from 5th grade math, they are pretty much the same thing. SQL is easy.


That gave me a laugh! You are quite the card!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

mattack said:


> Now, if it were more a *labelling* thing, like in each SP, have a "user" choice that had no other ramifications other than by sorting (perhaps by the left sidebar), that might be a simple-ish way of doing it.


I was just thinking about this the other night. You're right that having real user profiles would make the UI too complicated, but I thought of something that might work.

OK so you set up a list of users, say up to 5, and each one gets a unique color. When you set up a show you can, optionally, pick which user(s) want to watch that show. If you select a show in the To Do List or SP Manager then you can add/remove users from the list of users associated with that show. Now in My Shows each user will have a listing in the left column, so you can filter the list to only show the programs associated with their user ID. When you delete a show that is associated with multiple profiles you get a prompt that says "other users may not have watched this yet" with the option to delete the show or simply remove your user ID from the episode so it no longer shows in your list. There will still be an option to display All, just like now, so if you're not associated with a show you can add yourself to an episode or simply watch it anyway.

Basically it becomes a referencing system that ensures everyone in the family who wants to watch a show gets to, and a filtering system that allows individual members of the family only see the shows in the list that they care about.

Rather then an entry in the left column they could also use the D button on the remote to cycle through profiles. Then you'd still have the option to filter your shows based on the categories on the left.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> I was just thinking about this the other night. You're right that having real user profiles would make the UI too complicated, but I thought of something that might work.
> 
> OK so you set up a list of users, say up to 5, and each one gets a unique color. When you set up a show you can, optionally, pick which user(s) want to watch that show. If you select a show in the To Do List or SP Manager then you can add/remove users from the list of users associated with that show. Now in My Shows each user will have a listing in the left column, so you can filter the list to only show the programs associated with their user ID. When you delete a show that is associated with multiple profiles you get a prompt that says "other users may not have watched this yet" with the option to delete the show or simply remove your user ID from the episode so it no longer shows in your list. There will still be an option to display All, just like now, so if you're not associated with a show you can add yourself to an episode or simply watch it anyway.
> 
> ...


Not bad. Would people really use this though? For me the extra work associated with this would offset the benefit of not seeing a few shows in my Now Playing list that I don't care about.

Also I might go about the filtering of the shows by selecting shows in my list I don't want to see. Cycle the green button to get my profile and then when I see a show I don't want in my list hit a shortcut key like one of the number buttons and it won't show.

still seems like work to me and offsets not seeing 10-20 shows in my list that I might not watch.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I would love to have user profiles. Although I would mainly use it for myself and set up a profile for news, a profile for movies, etc. Then I would have a profile for my GF and her Lifetime recordings. It would be a nice way to keep things separate instead of jumbled together like it is now.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

trip1eX said:


> Not bad. would people really use this though? I wouldn't. I mean it just seems to add extra steps which seems to offset the benefit of not seeing a few shows in my list I don't watch and having 1 less page of shows to look at.


It would be optional. And if you don't set it up then it would work exactly as it does now.

I think it would be useful for families. Especially those with several Minis.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> It would be optional. And if you don't set it up then it would work exactly as it does now.
> 
> I think it would be useful for families. Especially those with several Minis.


I don't know. I have several Minis and 2 kids and a wife. And I don't think we'd use it.

IT would mean every time I go to see a show I have to select my Profile. (Xtra steps.) It would mean selecting or deselecting shows for display on my list. (occasional xtra steps.) It would mean having a Admin view so you can delete stuff that may not be in your profile when you need room. (more hassle.)

All for what? To not see my kids cartoons in my Now Play list or a few of my wife's shows? IT seems like six of one, half dozen of the other.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Could the Tivo software be imaged to an external eSata disk array and be used as the main drive for a tivo using a sata to esata adapter?


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

mattack said:


> I can see how you would want to list shows per person, but can you *really* come up with a UI as simple as the Tivo UI for managing the SPACE?


People have been managing shared storage space on computer systems for like 40 years. It shouldn't that THAT hard!



> Even if you apportioned x% for each user, then one ends up being hosed when they can't record their show, even though the other hasn't used up all of their space...


You could just have it as a passive system that shows you disk usage, or it could make it such that the user who's over their quota can't KUID everything, so stuff gets deleted if another user needs the space.



> Now, if it were more a *labelling* thing, like in each SP, have a "user" choice that had no other ramifications other than by sorting (perhaps by the left sidebar), that might be a simple-ish way of doing it.


True, that would be simpler, since it wouldn't have any permissions or login ramifications. At that point, it would just be a glorified folder system, but still add a lot of value to the TiVo system. From there, it would be brain-dead simple to show a bar with who has used how much space, and then let the humans figure it out from there.

That sidebar thing that showed up a software update or two ago is horrible. I immediately disabled it on all 4 of my TiVos. It's like the blooping the blopping, another thing that has to be immediately disabled to not want to tear your hair out when using the TiVo!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

trip1eX said:


> I don't know. I have several Minis and 2 kids and a wife. And I don't think we'd use it.
> 
> IT would mean every time I go to see a show I have to select my Profile. (Xtra steps.) It would mean selecting or deselecting shows for display on my list. (occasional xtra steps.) It would mean having a Admin view so you can delete stuff that may not be in your profile when you need room. (more hassle.)
> 
> All for what? To not see my kids cartoons in my Now Play list or a few of my wife's shows? IT seems like six of one, half dozen of the other.


Maybe your wife and kids don't record enough. My wife and I have his and hers Roamio Pros. Not because we need 12 tuners but because she records so much crap it would be a chore for me to wade through all her stuff to find the few things that I record for me. (we record all of our common shows on my TiVo because I record so little for myself) If there was a way to filter the list like I described we could easily get away with having a single TiVo for both of us.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Maybe your wife and kids don't record enough. My wife and I have his and hers Roamio Pros. Not because we need 12 tuners but because she records so much crap it would be a chore for me to wade through all her stuff to find the few things that I record for me. (we record all of our common shows on my TiVo because I record so little for myself) If there was a way to filter the list like I described we could easily get away with having a single TiVo for both of us.


Even if I'm just looking at my stuff I often have to wade through lots of shows to get something I want unless it is a recently recorded show. Profiles won't change that.

IF you watch your stuff within a few days it should always be in the top few pages.

And if someone records 3 things and their wife records records 100 then the former is barely using the Tivo so why worry about profiles?

It's a hardcore feature. Unless Tivo wants to start to cater to that crowd then I don't see it.

OH and I'm looking at my Now Playing list right this moment and I see 7 shows (out of 9) that I don't watch on the first page. Yet I don't have a problem with finding my shows quickly.

I hit page down until I see it (usually just a few times unless it's something recorded long ago) and then arrow down to it and hit play.

I find that this process is quick and responsive. If everything was on the first page it might be quicker, but then I'd have to deal with profiles which would cancel that out.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Maybe your wife and kids don't record enough. My wife and I have his and hers Roamio Pros. Not because we need 12 tuners but because she records so much crap it would be a chore for me to wade through all her stuff to find the few things that I record for me.


btw maybe went about your solution the wrong way.

You should have got 1 Roamio Plus. You'd have far fewer shows to wade through. 

That's my solution.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> OK so you set up a list of users, say up to 5, and each one gets a unique color. When you set up a show you can, optionally, pick which user(s) want to watch that show. If you select a show in the To Do List or SP Manager then you can add/remove users from the list of users associated with that show. Now in My Shows each user will have a listing in the left column, so you can filter the list to only show the programs associated with their user ID. When you delete a show that is associated with multiple profiles you get a prompt that says "other users may not have watched this yet" with the option to delete the show or simply remove your user ID from the episode so it no longer shows in your list. There will still be an option to display All, just like now, so if you're not associated with a show you can add yourself to an episode or simply watch it anyway.


That is still conceptually similar to my description of labelling..

but I think it (and my description from yesterday) are still FAR FAR too complicated.. i.e. people just won't use it.

"separate Tivos" is really easier (and yes I know way more expensive).


----------



## Pacomartin (Jun 11, 2013)

Thom said:


> Since its announcement, the TiVo Mega seems to have dropped out of sight.
> Anyone have any recent info about it?


They said it would be available in 2015. I don't know what there is to discuss until it actually comes on the market.



TiVo Press Release said:


> So BIG, It's Almost Inappropriate -- TiVo(R) Unveils Largest Consumer DVR Ever Made With 24 TB of Storage Capacity for Over 26,000 Hours of TV
> TiVo Mega Can Record Over Three Years of TV
> SAN JOSE, CA--(Marketwired - *Sep 8, 2014* )
> 
> ...


As someone said, if you are spending hundreds of thousands of dollars putting together a home theater with rack mounted equipment, then you don't ask if there is a cheaper way to do something like this. You just simply purchase the best.

In January of 2013 Sony introudced an 84-inch Bravia KD-84X9005 UHTV for €25,000 (£20,000), and singer George Michael apparently splashed out on three of the TVs from Harrods. A prince from Brunei bought six. Some people don't wait 6 months for the price to go down, they just want the biggest and the best.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Pacomartin said:


> In January of 2013 Sony introudced an 84-inch Bravia KD-84X9005 UHTV for 25,000 (£20,000), and singer George Michael apparently splashed out on three of the TVs from Harrods. A prince from Brunei bought six. Some people don't wait 6 months for the price to go down, they just want the biggest and the best.


Minor correction: They had their A/V guys order them and install them for them.


----------



## Pacomartin (Jun 11, 2013)

Bigg said:


> Minor correction: They had their A/V guys order them and install them for them.


Prima Cinema equipment costs $35K and I think it is only 2 terabyte storage. After that the films cost $500 apiece ($600 for 3D). The films are from a small selection of first run films. The home theater cannot have more than 25 seats.

In comparison, you have 24 terabytes with a mega-Tivo and you store a hundred commercial free films from HBO/Showtime/Cinemax/Starz/TMC so that your guests have something to choose from for only $5K with the only expense subscriptions to all the pay channels.

http://www.cxcsimulations.com/products/motion-pro/
I know that people spend a fortune on those home racing simulations. Can this mega-Tivo download a touring track through the French countryside to give you a 60 minute ride?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Pacomartin said:


> Prima Cinema equipment costs $35K and I think it is only 2 terabyte storage. After that the films cost $500 apiece ($600 for 3D). The films are from a small selection of first run films. The home theater cannot have more than 25 seats.


*WOW* I guess their is another world out there, $500 for each film, I don't think I have seen a film in the last year that I think is worth $500. For that kind of money I could almost rent a theater for an evening.


----------



## Pacomartin (Jun 11, 2013)

lessd said:


> For that kind of money I could almost rent a theater for an evening.


Probably. Carmike Cinemas which owns 247 theaters gets an average (per screen) of $437 per day (all showings) from 62 customers (not counting concessions). You have to figure they get at least 4 showings per day. Half of that money goes to pay the cinema distributor.

So if you are a rich guy and your kids invite their friends over to watch Ouija or Dumb and Dumber To or something equivalent every week, you are shelling out a lot of money.

In comparison if you have a 24 terabyte machine and all of them have 1 terabyte machines, and you spend $200 a month to get every pay channel, then it is pretty cheap.

BTW: Prima Cinema says their potential customers don't even blink at the $35K price for the equipment, but most of them make little gurgling sounds at the $500-$600 per movie.

If you have a spare million you can get an unfolding TV that is 15' high
http://www.cseed.tv/kinematics/

If you really have too much money, IMAX will install a private theater for $3m.
http://www.imaxprivatetheatre.com/


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Pacomartin said:


> Prima Cinema equipment costs $35K and I think it is only 2 terabyte storage. After that the films cost $500 apiece ($600 for 3D). The films are from a small selection of first run films. The home theater cannot have more than 25 seats.
> 
> In comparison, you have 24 terabytes with a mega-Tivo and you store a hundred commercial free films from HBO/Showtime/Cinemax/Starz/TMC so that your guests have something to choose from for only $5K with the only expense subscriptions to all the pay channels.
> 
> ...


Holy crap! That's insane. If I had money like that, I'd feel like too much of a dirtbag if I wasted money like that!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Pacomartin said:


> ........
> If you have a spare million you can get an unfolding TV that is 15' high
> http://www.cseed.tv/kinematics/
> 
> ...


 WOw! That private IMAX theater would be Sweet!!!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Pacomartin said:


> Probably. Carmike Cinemas which owns 247 theaters gets an average (per screen) of $437 per day (all showings) from 62 customers (not counting concessions). You have to figure they get at least 4 showings per day. Half of that money goes to pay the cinema distributor.


I presume you're using an average of half the money? I thought it started WAY higher than that, like 80-90% for the first weeks of a movie, then went down quickly, so for a long running movie (which I realize there are few of nowadays), the theater makes most of the ticket sale.

But really, only 62 customers per DAY per screen, for a what, multi-hundred person theater?

That almost makes me feel bad for them... almost...


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

lessd said:


> *WOW* I guess their is another world out there, $500 for each film, I don't think I have seen a film in the last year that I think is worth $500. For that kind of money I could almost rent a theater for an evening.





Bigg said:


> Holy crap! That's insane. If I had money like that, I'd feel like too much of a dirtbag if I wasted money like that!


I think I could get used to it! 

Look at it this way, many celebrities cannot just pop off to the local theater to watch the premiere of the new Hunger Games movie. Imagine the ruckus of a Micheal Jordan or Kobe Bryant standing in the popcorn line....

It is well worth it for them to install a theater in his home, invite some friends over and watch the first run movies in peace. $500? Meh, a drop in the bucket...

And this is Kobe Kobe Bryant's Theater


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

bradleys said:


> I think I could get used to it!
> 
> Look at it this way, many celebrities cannot just pop off to the local theater to watch the premiere of the new Hunger Games movie. Imagine the ruckus of a Micheal Jordan or Kobe Bryant standing in the popcorn line....
> 
> ...


That for the 1% of the 1% and I agree (and maybe another 1% on top of that), but their movies don't come from HBO etc. so maybe there is a market for a $5000 system like the TiVo Mega, but I don't think many if any of the users of the TiVo Mega will be on this Forum.


----------



## Pacomartin (Jun 11, 2013)

mattack said:


> But really, only 62 customers per DAY per screen, for a what, multi-hundred person theater?
> That almost makes me feel bad for them... almost...


I was actually surprised at how small the amount was myself. I am old enough to remember the lines around the block 40 years ago for Jaws, Exorcist and Star Wars.

Well the four largest circuits in the Americas are Regal, AMC, Cinemark, and Carmike. Carmike is the smallest per screen turnaround. But the Carmike near me charges $5.75 for Super Bargain and as much as $10.00 on Saturday night with $4 surcharges for 3D. I was surprised that the average for the chain is only a little more than $7.

Their balance sheet says that the cost of the tickets (50% of which goes to distributor) wouldn't even cover operating expenses, let alone "general and administrative" or profit. They have to sell concessions at 800% markup (actual number from annual report). They've closed their box office and you must now purchase tickets at candy counter.

Tower Heist (2011) was involved in a controversy over plans by Universal Pictures to release it for home viewing on video on demand to 500,000 Comcast customers, only three weeks after its theatrical debut (for $60 apiece). The plan was abandoned under severe threats from cinema owners. But Tower Heist made $58 million of it's total gross of $78 million by *day 21* of release (in Northern America).

PrimaCinema does not threaten cinema owners since the category of people who would spend $500 for a movie (plus $35K for equipment) is very small



lessd said:


> ... maybe there is a market for a $5000 system like the TiVo Mega, but I don't think many if any of the users of the TiVo Mega will be on this Forum.


It is not so much money that you won't have some tech obsessed fan who reads forums.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

lessd said:


> That for the 1% of the 1% and I agree (and maybe another 1% on top of that), but their movies don't come from HBO etc. so maybe there is a market for a $5000 system like the TiVo Mega, but I don't think many if any of the users of the TiVo Mega will be on this Forum.


The users may not, but i know we have more than a few high end installers that frequent this board...

$5000 isn't a huge amount of money when an installer is building out a fully integrated theater system. As we have discussed, I think it would have been much more marketable with two cable-card slots and 12 tuners - but, I think this will be very popular with the big installs.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bradleys said:


> I think I could get used to it!
> 
> Look at it this way, many celebrities cannot just pop off to the local theater to watch the premiere of the new Hunger Games movie. Imagine the ruckus of a Micheal Jordan or Kobe Bryant standing in the popcorn line....
> 
> ...


?? That screen looks a little small when compared to the viewing area.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

aaronwt said:


> ?? That screen looks a little small when compared to the viewing area.


I thought he had one of those 105" Panasonic plasmas. Maybe the couches are "Kobe-sized"; also it looks as if the perspective is forced as well.


----------



## Pacomartin (Jun 11, 2013)

bradleys said:


> $5000 isn't a huge amount of money when an installer is building out a fully integrated theater system. - but, I think this will be very popular with the big installs.


I agree with you, but to a normal human being
1/2 terabyte for $200 (4 tuners)
1 terabyte for $400 (6 tuners)
3 terabyte for $600 (6 tuners)
leads you to the rough approximation of $100-$130/terabyte.

In April 1972 Hamilton introduced the world's first commercial electronic digital wristwatch for $2,100 (over $11K adjusting for inflation). So there is always a market for the biggest and newest thing that ignores any sense of proportion.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

mattack said:


> That is still conceptually similar to my description of labelling..
> 
> but I think it (and my description from yesterday) are still FAR FAR too complicated.. i.e. people just won't use it.
> 
> "separate Tivos" is really easier (and yes I know way more expensive).


I agree... Everyone has great intention toward organization, but just look at that shared computer or second closet - stuff all over the place!

Everyone seems to think its a great idea, unfortunately, i suspect it would just be an unused feature. (For most people)

If I were to design a profile system it would be a simple selection during SP setup and manual recordings with a default to "all".

I still think it would be rarely used, but reasonable to setup and maintain. I would hate color coding in the grid! I hate color coding in everything! I looks terrible and garish!










(Not too bad for a quick ipad photo edit! )

While I do think profiles are likely in a future release - custom folders are a pipe dream and I predict will never happen. (And I frankly consider them a bad idea design wise)


----------



## Pacomartin (Jun 11, 2013)

bradleys said:


> While I do think profiles are likely in a future release - custom folders are a pipe dream and I predict will never happen.


I think that everyone who is in the TV distribution business is going to have profiling. Advertisers are going to demand it in the future. Ratings for several years now are reported by numbers of people and not numbers of households.

I imagine that the majority of hours spent watching video are now done by a single person.

While profiles don't have to have any detailed personal data, the majority of people will gladly fill out demographic and personal information (probably even sexual orientation) for a chance to win prizes.

My feeling is that advertisers will soon not buy advertising in a particular show, but will put in orders for (one million girls between 13 and 17), and TV will have to fill those orders by inserting commercials into a variety of shows.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

Bigg said:


> I doubt many installers would use it, as it doesn't offer output for more TVs or any more tuners. They'd more like install a couple of 4TB Roamio Plus'es or Roamio Pros.


Thanks for making my point. I still see a couple of 6TB Roamios (selling at Weaknees) with a few minis as far more cost effective that provides MORE tuners and multiple TV's as being a better solution.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Series3Sub said:


> Thanks for making my point. I still see a couple of 6TB Roamios (selling at Weaknees) with a few minis as far more cost effective that provides MORE tuners and multiple TV's as being a better solution.


Yup. Those new 6TB upgrades are pretty awesome!


----------



## Pacomartin (Jun 11, 2013)

Series3Sub said:


> Thanks for making my point. I still see a couple of 6TB Roamios (selling at Weaknees) with a few minis as far more cost effective that provides MORE tuners and multiple TV's as being a better solution.


Selling things to the very wealthy rarely makes cost effective sense. Some people spend $10,000 for a nice airplane seat where they will sit for maybe 24 hours round trip. Now couldn't you find something to spend $10K on that brings you joy for more than 24 hours?

A normal person who wants high end stuff would buy a Roamio plus with 3Tb and 8 minis so he can put TV's all over the house.


----------

